# Y'all remember Twinkle-Toes & her lamb?



## secuono (Mar 28, 2018)

Well, her lamb and a ram lamb I sold to one guy sold them to a lady, that lady then sold them to their current owners. They contacted me via magically matching up my ear tag number to my other sheep, I'm guessing from pics on my website. I'm not sure, didn't ask. 

The ram is JamesBond. Which you guys may remember. 

The ewe, after a process of elimination, turns out to be Twinkle-Toes' ewe lamb that she had in 2016. You guys may remember her and her mom, TT, that died later the same year. 


Anywho, some pics of TT's lamb, JamesBond & their current lamb (black newborn in barn shot).


----------



## secuono (Mar 28, 2018)

Pics of TT, her lamb and JamesBond when they were here.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 28, 2018)

Small world... and getting smaller every day it seems.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 28, 2018)

That’s kind of crazy that they linked them back to you and that they’ve changed hands that many times already.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2018)

I know you were delighted to know what happened to your sheep. Sounds like they have a good home if the people cared enough to contact you.


----------



## secuono (Mar 28, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> That’s kind of crazy that they linked them back to you and that they’ve changed hands that many times already.



I use my issued scrapie ID tag only, so it makes sense they could find me if they saw the same numbers on my site for my home grown sheep posted.

But it is sad how often they were rehomed.
Others have contacted me after buying my sheep second hand and such. Another needed papers that were "lost". 
This one for JamesBond, I sold him not registered, what the first buyer wanted. She wants them registered, found me. I'm waiting on info, pics and payment to register & transfer him to them.


----------



## secuono (Mar 28, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I know you were delighted to know what happened to your sheep. Sounds like they have a good home if the people cared enough to contact you.



I love getting updates on my sheep. ♡


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 4, 2018)

Great to see the progeny and find out some of their history.

Over here the ear tag has your flock number on one side, so the owners can always be traced (legal requirement).


----------



## secuono (Apr 8, 2018)

Their lamb this year. That muzzle on mom sure does look like a mutt's.


----------

